# Fishy smell ewwww



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

As always its never straight forward for coco .I know the smell means her anal glands are blocked.It happened once before but resolved itself.Does anyone get this ? Can i add something to her food to help .Am going to try external massage tomorrow to try and help :-(


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what is she fed on, they sometimes need something to make their poos harder. fo my lot i just add more bones. clearing the anal glands ids easy once you know what your doing. if you do it when bathing you can just wash it away so not as smelly.,


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi kendal ,shes on wainwrights adult tray food ,with a bowl of dry as snacks.Shes had a couple of pigs ears this week as it was her birthday .Really want to try her on raw chicken bones but am a bit hmmmm about it being raw.Most of her poops are hard.When she gets a bit stressed she gets a bit slimy ie going in the car although she actually travels ok .


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are not keen on giving her bones- then up the fibre may help.

Add some bran or some crushed weetabix to her food.

But if it doesn't clear soon then take her to vets or groomers to have glands emptied.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for advice ,will try weetabix i think.She doesnt smell today so does that mean shes cleared her glands?


----------

